# Ragged Mountain Ski Lift Tickets x4 for sale $170



## Jedruby3 (Jan 24, 2021)

4 day RFID lift tickets for you and 3 friends to ski on the same day or use them all yourself.  20/21 Ski Season - original price paid $220. Tickets currently $64 to $89 per ticket per day. These are valid on any day of the season, no restrictions. 

Due to COVID our trip to NH has been cancelled. Open to reasonable offers for a quick sale!


----------

